# FreeBSD 9.0 sshd, scp - unknown user



## nerozero (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello,

Just installed FreeBSD 9.0 and tried to copy some files from it:


```
scp nerozero@192.168.0.3:/etc/rc.conf /usr/home/nerozero/
Password:
unknown user 1001
```

Need help


----------



## nerozero (Jan 29, 2012)

In addition, in /var/log/auth.log:

```
sshd[80110]: subsystem request for sftp by user nerozero
sshd[80111]: _secure_path: cannot stat /etc/login.conf: Permission denied
```

Found that /etc directory has read/execute mode only for owner(root). 
*chmod 755 /etc* solves the problem.


----------

